# Inexpensive pen display tray inserts?



## redfishsc (Nov 9, 2007)

I am building a new mitered-corner box to tote my pens around in, and instead of spending hours making a felt-lined tray for them to fit in, I was thinking about just buying a couple of trays like the ones inside the CSA "briefcase" style pen totes?

(BTW I know there is a tutorial on how to make your own but if I can buy them already made, would save me a ton of time and would look just as good IMO).

My plan is to build an empty wooden tray for the molded-felt pen tray to fit down into (to provide rigidity), which will in turn fit into the box. Obviously the empty wooden tray and the box itself will be built around the molded-felt pen tray. 

Basically I do not need the entire CSA carrying case, only the felt-lined molded tray. I will be toting everything from slimlines to fat Gents.


----------



## jrc (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is what I have used for the last few years,
https://www.gopens.com/Parts/12X16Trays.htm


----------



## vick (Nov 10, 2007)

How about something like this
http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=96%2D10


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks guys---


jrc, I was looking yesterday at the same ones you linked to. 

Are the grooves wide enough to handle larger pens like big Gents and Churchills?


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 10, 2007)

I just got an email back from Gary (the site owner) and the slots are about 3/4", which should be fine, especially if I lay a foam slab over top of them when I close the box. I will be ordering those!


----------

